# recipes and cooking techniques?



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

Please post your best steelhead recipes (other than smoking). Please include your marinate recipe if you use one and cooking method;for example: grill on medium heat for 6 minutes on each side). 
Two other questions:
1. Do you freeze or always cook fresh?
2. What do you think about brining and then just grilling instead of smoking?
I appreciate any and all input, I am having trouble finding a good recipe and method!


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

I prefer them fresh. If i freeze them I either make fish stock or smoke them.

You can use any salmon recipe w them. I like to brush them in olive oil and squeeze a little emon or lime, grill them and then serve with honey mustard with fresh chopped dill.

I bake them with a little white wine, butter and steak seasoning on them often.
If the fish is real orange its hard to neat just baked or grilled....frozen and/or fish with lighter colored flesh are best smoked imo.

I recently smokes a couple, and sunstituted the smoked steelhead into a crabcake recipe. Smoked steelhead cakes were an enormous hit.


----------



## j1337 (Nov 29, 2012)

Fish cakes sound good! I was thinking about trying to make a cream cheese spread with smoked steelhead. Put it on some crackers or something.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

j1337 said:


> a cream cheese spread with smoked steelhead


For sure! Done that, and it was excellent!


----------



## Steelie007 (Dec 13, 2013)

We cook them many different ways... For fresh pink meat, we usually just cube the fillets (I remove the pin bones), add a out half olive oil and butter on medium heat. Season cubes with sea salt and a little pepper. Sauté cubes on each side, about a minute each side or until the meat just cooks all the way through. At the end...turn off heat. Add a little squeeze of lemon juice and fresh cut dill. Important not to over cook! Add these to a Caesar salad or just serve as they are. Makes a good appetite too. Made some last night!


----------



## Steelie007 (Dec 13, 2013)

Also try covering fillets with pesto. Then grill on med/low...depending on flame height. Flip fillets once...about 2-3 minutes per side. Again, don't over cook! Pesto will get a little browned and crispy. Remove from heat, add lemon juice and top with coarse sea salt...or top with fresh steelhead caviar...if you were lucky enough to catch a female with ready eggs.


----------



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

Steelie007 said:


> We cook them many different ways... For fresh pink meat, we usually just cube the fillets (I remove the pin bones), add a out half olive oil and butter on medium heat. Season cubes with sea salt and a little pepper. Sauté cubes on each side, about a minute each side or until the meat just cooks all the way through. At the end...turn off heat. Add a little squeeze of lemon juice and fresh cut dill. Important not to over cook! Add these to a Caesar salad or just serve as they are. Makes a good appetite too. Made some last night!


Thanks!!! These are some great ways to try!!!


----------



## Sevelan (Jul 23, 2015)

I just caught and ate my first steelhead, so I have no clue how awesome it is smoked, but this is how I prepared it:

Brush with olive oil and sprinkle with good seasons italian salad dressing mix. Bake at 450 for 12min or so. It was a huge hit, my one steelhead fed my dad, mom, grandma and I.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey, wait. Tell me more about your fresh steelhead caviar. How'd you make it? Just clean & brine it?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I put mine in netting and keep it refrigerated then I marinate it in the river while I'm fishing. Ha ha but for real that's disgusting and I hope he was kidding.


----------



## TrumbullCounty'sGreatest (Nov 10, 2011)

My pops made caviar for the hell of it a couple weeks ago from one I caught. It wasn't bad on a cracker, tasted like flavorless jello with a lil salt.


----------



## Steelie007 (Dec 13, 2013)

Not kidding at all! Check out the pick. 
Trout caviar is fantastic...assuming you like caviar to begin with. Check the following link... http://honest-food.net
Search for caviar. He explains how good it is!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for that link,got to try it now.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I found that bleedling the fish immediately significantly improves the taste of the fish. (Before bleeding make sure to club the fish so it won't be accidentally released injured) Two slices with a knife in each gill and let it bleed by dipping into the water for a minute or so and also massage the blood out.


----------



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

Flowie said:


> I prefer them fresh. If i freeze them I either make fish stock or smoke them.
> 
> You can use any salmon recipe w them. I like to brush them in olive oil and squeeze a little emon or lime, grill them and then serve with honey mustard with fresh chopped dill.
> 
> ...


----------



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

Has anyone tried dry brining and then grilling instead of smoking?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I've frozen a few in a vacuum bag and kept them in my deep freezer. Thawed out still wrapped in a bowl of warm water. Marinated in a soy sauce/ honey mixture and grilled for 2 to 3 minutes on each side. Just make sure to use some nonstick spray on the grill.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Just had to re-boot this thread.
Got a good size female stocker with eggs this weekend and I remembered this post.
Didn't get a ton of eggs and they were small, but most of the caviar didn't make it through the night!

*YUM-MY!*


----------



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

Has anyone ever canned steelhead? If so please post recipe and procedures. Thanks!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

A cup of soy sauce, a cup of brown sugar, half cup of water, tablespoon of honey, tablespoon of Worcestershire sauce, teaspoon of fresh grated ginger, juice of half a lemon, two cloves of garlic mashed. Mix it in a bowl to create a marinade. Place steelhead fillets in a large baking dish. Pour the marinade over the fish. Cover and refrigerate for at least three hours (but five or six hours is better), turn it at least once in that time. Fire up your grill outside, or your oven broiler inside. Remove the fish from the marinade. Toss out the marinade. Place your fish on a grill pan or broiler pan. Grill or broil for five to eight minutes.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

TopCat said:


> A cup of soy sauce, a cup of brown sugar, half cup of water, tablespoon of honey, tablespoon of Worcestershire sauce, teaspoon of fresh grated ginger, juice of half a lemon, two cloves of garlic mashed. Mix it in a bowl to create a marinade. Place steelhead fillets in a large baking dish. Pour the marinade over the fish. Cover and refrigerate for at least three hours (but five or six hours is better), turn it at least once in that time. Fire up your grill outside, or your oven broiler inside. Remove the fish from the marinade. Toss out the marinade. Place your fish on a grill pan or broiler pan. Grill or broil for five to eight minutes.


I use that recipe or at least one close to it. It's definitely one of my favorites.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Still waiting for the joke about cooking on a cedar plank and eating that instead at the end


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

j1337 said:


> Fish cakes sound good! I was thinking about trying to make a cream cheese spread with smoked steelhead. Put it on some crackers or something.


I make a smoked steelhead dip that everyone asks for. It's simple too.

1 package cream cheese
1 tub sour cream
1 smoked steelhead filet (the saltier the better)
1/2 cup of diced green onion.

Mix it all up and let it chill for an hour before serving.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's another recipe that is freakin good. The longer you let simmer on low, the better the flavor. Thinking about doing in a crockpot next time.

Easy Chag Chowder

1 smoked steelhead filet
1 cup chopped carrots
1 cup chopped celery
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 cans cream of celery soup
2 cans creamed corn
Salt and pepper to taste
2 cups milk

Chop veggies and soften in olive oil over medium heat in large soup pot. Add creamed corn, cream of celery soup, milk. Stir well. Flake steelhead filet and add. Bring to a simmer for 15 minutes. Add salt and pepper to taste.


Serves 6 or 4 cold anglers.


----------



## spinnerchucker (Nov 17, 2013)

rpalusak15 said:


> Please post your best steelhead recipes (other than smoking). Please include your marinate recipe if you use one and cooking method;for example: grill on medium heat for 6 minutes on each side).
> Two other questions:
> 1. Do you freeze or always cook fresh?
> 2. What do you think about brining and then just grilling instead of smoking?
> I appreciate any and all input, I am having trouble finding a good recipe and method!


I had a buddy of mine offer me a taste from a jar of pickled steelhead. Didn't want to be rude so I popped it in my mouth expecting to gag... it was SURPRISINGLY delicious.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Can one of the administrators pin this thread to the top of this section? I understand there is a cooking corner, but these recipes are specific to steelhead....


----------

